# autoSTART HIDDEN program



## silverowen2003 (Nov 28, 2008)

HI guys! Heard this forum won an award on best support of tech tips. So, Just asking are there any programs that makes you *autostart* programs on startup and remain *hidden* without appearing ?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Interesting question. Why do you want to do this?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Same Q as dm01, what's the purpose? what programs is it you want to hide?

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## silverowen2003 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh, just bots for gaming. Don't worry, nothing evil 
I need to open many plus, it appears on my taskbar (alot) which is quite annoying. I've tried TrayIt to minimize them to small icons. But is there any other way to start without clicking them but running them ( doesn't need to remain hidden but just without appearing ) Confused?


----------

